# At Last !!!. . . .



## Mr. Jangles (Sep 14, 2017)

My First Dutch have arrived! With thanks to Beeman of the Chew Valley Stud, I now have two great pairs of Chocolate Dutch to get me started. Many thanks again Beeman.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Congratulations!  and good luck.


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Congratulations


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't believe you! Post pictures


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Well done, you certainly deserve extra brownie points for patience


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

brilliant :gwavebw


----------

